# Help our Maltese Rescue Shelter by voting



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Reposting links..VOTE!!! I use these twice per day on two servers,Avante browser or Internet Explorer and Mozilla Firefox,you get almost 50 votes in the morning and 50 again 12 hours later...

1 - http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com/c...faces?siteId=3

2 - http://www.hungersite.com/clickToGiv...faces?siteId=3

3 - http://www.childhealthsite.com/click...faces?siteId=3

4 - http://thebreastcancersite.com/click...faces?siteId=3

5 - http://animalrescuesite.com/clickToG...faces?siteId=3

6 - http://thehungersite.com/clickToGive...faces?siteId=3

7 - http://theliteracysite.com/clickToGi...faces?siteId=3

8 - http://www.therainforestsite.com/cli...faces?siteId=3

9 - http://theanimalrescuesite.com/click...faces?siteId=3

10 - http://www.thehungersite.com/clickTo...faces?siteId=3

11 - http://www.theliteracysite.com/click...faces?siteId=3

12 - http://therainforestsite.com/clickTo...faces?siteId=3

13 - http://www.thebreastcancersite.com/c...faces?siteId=3

14 - http://www.theveteranssite.com/click...faces?siteId=3

15 - http://theveteranssite.com/clickToGi...faces?siteId=3

16 - http://childhealthsite.com/clickToGi...faces?siteId=3

17 - http://www.theautismsite.com/clickTo...faces?siteId=3

18 - http://theautismsite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces?siteId=3

19 - http://www.animalrescuesite.com/clic...faces?siteId=3

20 - http://www.thechildhealthsite.com/cl...faces?siteId=3

21 - http://thechildhealthsite.com/clickT...faces?siteId=3

22 - *Vote* for a *Shelter* @ The Animal Rescue Site

23 - *Vote* for a *Shelter* @ The Animal Rescue Site

24 - *Vote* for a *Shelter* @ The Animal Rescue Site

25 - *Vote* for a *Shelter* @ The Animal Rescue Site


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:chili::chili: Voting. :chili::chili:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I hope this new thread will keep it in the forefront. I also hope those who are voting will chime in once in a while so we all don't feel like we're fighting this alone. It helps rally the troops so to speak.


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

:w00t::w00t::chili::chili: of we go voting time :chili::chili::chili::chili:


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

michellerobison said:


> I hope this new thread will keep it in the forefront. I also hope those who are voting will chime in once in a while so we all don't feel like we're fighting this alone. It helps rally the troops so to speak.


 



Thank you Michelle :you rock::you rock::smootch:


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

I haven't forgotten, Michelle...fear not! I'm towing the line daily, girlfriend.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm in the middle of my vote,I did all 25 links on Firefox,now off to do them again on Avante broswer,that racks up 50,then I'll do the same again tonight w/ a few here and there through out the afternoon.


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

Bumpidy Bump :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:dont mind me just bumping it up to the top :blush:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Darn, SCMR is still down to number 3. We need more votes.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

259 and 3 sadly were doing worse than last time...


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Bless you Michelle, I have to jump back on this. Will catch up with you soon.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks so much everyone,this is so important I have no idea why everyone isn't voting...it really can be life and death by lacking funds to get these fluffs out and then getting them healthy...

Voting takes only a few minutes, the links can be done on both servers ,racking up about 50 votes in the morning..in a bout 15 minutes tops!


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

coffee and one eye still closed :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: voting time


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

:cheer::happy::celebrate - firewor:sLo_grouphug3:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

honestly i was only voting from my phone , but back to voting from here too !


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Reposting links..VOTE!!! I use these twice per day on two servers,Avante browser or Internet Explorer and Mozilla Firefox,you get almost 50 votes in the morning and 50 again 12 hours later...


1 - http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com/c...faces?siteId=3

2 - http://www.hungersite.com/clickToGiv...faces?siteId=3

3 - http://www.childhealthsite.com/click...faces?siteId=3

4 - http://thebreastcancersite.com/click...faces?siteId=3

5 - http://animalrescuesite.com/clickToG...faces?siteId=3

6 - http://thehungersite.com/clickToGive...faces?siteId=3

7 - http://theliteracysite.com/clickToGi...faces?siteId=3

8 - http://www.therainforestsite.com/cli...faces?siteId=3

9 - http://theanimalrescuesite.com/click...faces?siteId=3

10 - http://www.thehungersite.com/clickTo...faces?siteId=3

11 - http://www.theliteracysite.com/click...faces?siteId=3

12 - http://therainforestsite.com/clickTo...faces?siteId=3

13 - http://www.thebreastcancersite.com/c...faces?siteId=3

14 - http://www.theveteranssite.com/click...faces?siteId=3

15 - http://theveteranssite.com/clickToGi...faces?siteId=3

16 - http://childhealthsite.com/clickToGi...faces?siteId=3

17 - http://www.theautismsite.com/clickTo...faces?siteId=3

18 - http://theautismsite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces?siteId=3

19 - http://www.animalrescuesite.com/clic...faces?siteId=3

20 - http://www.thechildhealthsite.com/cl...faces?siteId=3

21 - http://thechildhealthsite.com/clickT...faces?siteId=3

22 - *Vote* for a *Shelter* @ The Animal Rescue Site

23 - *Vote* for a *Shelter* @ The Animal Rescue Site

24 - *Vote* for a *Shelter* @ The Animal Rescue Site

25 - *Vote* for a *Shelter* @ The Animal Rescue Site[/QUOTE]


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

258 and 3 , went up one notch but we gotta hit it harder. THanks everyone for voting!!! I know it's hard in the summer time...


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

I'm on it!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

michellerobison said:


> Reposting links..VOTE!!! I use these twice per day on two servers,Avante browser or Internet Explorer and Mozilla Firefox,you get almost 50 votes in the morning and 50 again 12 hours later...
> 
> 1 - http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com/c...faces?siteId=3
> 
> ...


 
Geez Michelle, these links are GREAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Voting.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Wierd thing is 10,11,13,19,25 repeat on Avant browser but none repeat on Mozilla Firefox...


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Voted again!


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

coffee and voting for breakfast how delicious anyone else would like to join me :aktion033::aktion033::chili::w00t::thumbsup:


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Been to my designated polling place this morning!


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

Good morning ladies voting time for me coffee at hand :thumbsup:


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

_Dayum_, I can NEVER beat Ursula here! LOL!!!


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

almitra said:


> _Dayum_, I can NEVER beat Ursula here! LOL!!!


 

:thumbsup::thumbsup: im sure you have before :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

:Waiting::Waiting::Waiting::Waiting: this popcorn and voting is good :thumbsup:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Oreo cookies,milk and voting!


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

michellerobison said:


> Oreo cookies,milk and voting!


 


yummyyyyyyyyyyy :w00t::w00t::w00t:


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

michellerobison said:


> Reposting links..VOTE!!! I use these twice per day on two servers,Avante browser or Internet Explorer and Mozilla Firefox,you get almost 50 votes in the morning and 50 again 12 hours later...
> 
> 
> 1 - http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com/c...faces?siteId=3
> ...


[/QUOTE]




michelle your the best :chili::chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Still in 3rd... I don't get it! :blink:


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

Maidto2Maltese said:


> Still in 3rd... I don't get it! :blink:


 

Its getting hard to even catch up please everyone help us vote day and night pretty please :wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub:


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

late getting here (again), but voting now.


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

almitra said:


> late getting here (again), but voting now.


 



:smootch::smootch::smootch:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I voted this morning,now I have to wait until 9:30 to vote again...or I can do the clear cookies thing and vote oodles more.
I do have to do my smart phone later too.
Dont' forget folks,you can do all links on the computer,the lap top and the smart phone so you can get up to 200 votes or mor eper day. I do my smart phone in the car on the way to dinners out.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

254 and 3,I wish I knew why we were doing so much worse than last time...


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Don't forget to vote..sitting here w/ cocoa pebbles and voting..


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

253 and 3...we gotta vote ...lots!


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

morning :thumbsup: on my way to vote with my coffee:w00t:


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Went off to the polls again this morning.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Couldn't sleep 3:12 am,so I'm voting...


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Pokey me.....but I am getting myself over to the polls _now_.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Reposting links..VOTE!!! I use these twice per day on two servers,Avante browser or Internet Explorer and Mozilla Firefox,you get almost 50 votes in the morning and 50 again 12 hours later...

1 - http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com/c...faces?siteId=3

2 - http://www.hungersite.com/clickToGiv...faces?siteId=3

3 - http://www.childhealthsite.com/click...faces?siteId=3

4 - http://thebreastcancersite.com/click...faces?siteId=3

5 - http://animalrescuesite.com/clickToG...faces?siteId=3

6 - http://thehungersite.com/clickToGive...faces?siteId=3

7 - http://theliteracysite.com/clickToGi...faces?siteId=3

8 - http://www.therainforestsite.com/cli...faces?siteId=3

9 - http://theanimalrescuesite.com/click...faces?siteId=3

10 - http://www.thehungersite.com/clickTo...faces?siteId=3

11 - http://www.theliteracysite.com/click...faces?siteId=3

12 - http://therainforestsite.com/clickTo...faces?siteId=3

13 - http://www.thebreastcancersite.com/c...faces?siteId=3

14 - http://www.theveteranssite.com/click...faces?siteId=3

15 - http://theveteranssite.com/clickToGi...faces?siteId=3

16 - http://childhealthsite.com/clickToGi...faces?siteId=3

17 - http://www.theautismsite.com/clickTo...faces?siteId=3

18 - http://theautismsite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces?siteId=3

19 - http://www.animalrescuesite.com/clic...faces?siteId=3

20 - http://www.thechildhealthsite.com/cl...faces?siteId=3

21 - http://thechildhealthsite.com/clickT...faces?siteId=3

22 - *Vote* for a *Shelter* @ The Animal Rescue Site

23 - *Vote* for a *Shelter* @ The Animal Rescue Site

24 - *Vote* for a *Shelter* @ The Animal Rescue Site

25 - *Vote* for a *Shelter* @ The Animal Rescue Site[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Balloting today!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

254 and 3 ,we're not making any headway.




michellerobison said:


> Reposting links..VOTE!!! I use these twice per day on two servers,Avante browser or Internet Explorer and Mozilla Firefox,you get almost 50 votes in the morning and 50 again 12 hours later...
> 
> 1 - http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com/c...faces?siteId=3
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

This is an uphill battle, for sure, but we're hangin' in there.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I know and I'm so proud to have dedicated people doing all they can for fluffs.


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

:thumbsup: off we go to vote :thumbsup: were trying to hang on so hard :blink::blink:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Voted one-handedly on the bus on the way home from the doctor yesterday.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> Voted one-handedly on the bus on the way home from the doctor yesterday.


 
You rock, you're our one handed Xena Warrior Voting Goddess :chili:


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

michellerobison said:


> You rock, you're our one handed Xena Warrior Voting Goddess :chili:


 ROFL!!!!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

<donning my Xena warrior bustier and heading off to the polls, sword in hand!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

almitra said:


> <donning my Xena warrior bustier and heading off to the polls, sword in hand!


 
We gotta have a visual on that!!!!


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

:chili::chiliff i go :w00t:


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

almitra said:


> <donning my Xena warrior bustier and heading off to the polls, sword in hand!


 
:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

ughh i want my bed ... well off i go to vote :thumbsup:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Reposting links..VOTE!!! I use these twice per day on two servers,Avante browser or Internet Explorer and Mozilla Firefox,you get almost 50 votes in the morning and 50 again 12 hours later...

Voted and now gotta take off that warrior voting armour and breast plate...it's starting to chaffe:innocent:


1 - http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com/c...faces?siteId=3

2 - http://www.hungersite.com/clickToGiv...faces?siteId=3

3 - http://www.childhealthsite.com/click...faces?siteId=3

4 - http://thebreastcancersite.com/click...faces?siteId=3

5 - http://animalrescuesite.com/clickToG...faces?siteId=3

6 - http://thehungersite.com/clickToGive...faces?siteId=3

7 - http://theliteracysite.com/clickToGi...faces?siteId=3

8 - http://www.therainforestsite.com/cli...faces?siteId=3

9 - http://theanimalrescuesite.com/click...faces?siteId=3

10 - http://www.thehungersite.com/clickTo...faces?siteId=3

11 - http://www.theliteracysite.com/click...faces?siteId=3

12 - http://therainforestsite.com/clickTo...faces?siteId=3

13 - http://www.thebreastcancersite.com/c...faces?siteId=3

14 - http://www.theveteranssite.com/click...faces?siteId=3

15 - http://theveteranssite.com/clickToGi...faces?siteId=3

16 - http://childhealthsite.com/clickToGi...faces?siteId=3

17 - http://www.theautismsite.com/clickTo...faces?siteId=3

18 - http://theautismsite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces?siteId=3

19 - http://www.animalrescuesite.com/clic...faces?siteId=3

20 - http://www.thechildhealthsite.com/cl...faces?siteId=3

21 - http://thechildhealthsite.com/clickT...faces?siteId=3

22 - *Vote* for a *Shelter* @ The Animal Rescue Site

23 - *Vote* for a *Shelter* @ The Animal Rescue Site

24 - *Vote* for a *Shelter* @ The Animal Rescue Site

25 - *Vote* for a *Shelter* @ The Animal Rescue Site[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

I got there late (again), but I did get there.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

bump,vote!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Voted!


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

michellerobison said:


> Voted!


 
Im right behind you :thumbsup:


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Hey, wait for meeeeee!!!!!!


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

almitra said:


> Hey, wait for meeeeee!!!!!!


 

Good morning ladies have a wonderful day thank you for joining me for coffee and voting :chili::chili:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Voting♥


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

253 and 3,inched up one spot,we really need to power vote,only one month left!!!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Voting,boy it's too early♥♥♥


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

:Sunny Smile::cheer::celebrate - fireworthank God its friday off i go :thumbsup:


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

:smpullhair::smpullhair::smpullhair::smmadder::smmadder::hysteric::hysteric: we are falling behing so bad :crying 2::crying 2::crying 2::crying 2::crying 2: im holding my family hostage this weekend i hope we can out of this rut and get ahead and win :chili::chili::chili::chili:


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Now don't go to such drastic measures, Ursula. ((wink)) Say, how's the mommy-to-be doing today?


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

BTW--I voted already.


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

almitra said:


> Now don't go to such drastic measures, Ursula. ((wink)) Say, how's the mommy-to-be doing today?


 
:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:ill try not too. oh mommy is doing ok shes gettign big :blink: set up her xpen and have her sleeping in it at night shes really sweet im getting ready i will start a thread soon i have alot of questions as the time gets near ........


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Voted and off for our morning walkies!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Reposting links..VOTE!!! I use these twice per day on two servers,Avante browser or Internet Explorer and Mozilla Firefox,you get almost 50 votes in the morning and 50 again 12 hours later...


1 - http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com/c...faces?siteId=3

2 - http://www.hungersite.com/clickToGiv...faces?siteId=3

3 - http://www.childhealthsite.com/click...faces?siteId=3

4 - http://thebreastcancersite.com/click...faces?siteId=3

5 - http://animalrescuesite.com/clickToG...faces?siteId=3

6 - http://thehungersite.com/clickToGive...faces?siteId=3

7 - http://theliteracysite.com/clickToGi...faces?siteId=3

8 - http://www.therainforestsite.com/cli...faces?siteId=3

9 - http://theanimalrescuesite.com/click...faces?siteId=3

10 - http://www.thehungersite.com/clickTo...faces?siteId=3

11 - http://www.theliteracysite.com/click...faces?siteId=3

12 - http://therainforestsite.com/clickTo...faces?siteId=3

13 - http://www.thebreastcancersite.com/c...faces?siteId=3

14 - http://www.theveteranssite.com/click...faces?siteId=3

15 - http://theveteranssite.com/clickToGi...faces?siteId=3

16 - http://childhealthsite.com/clickToGi...faces?siteId=3

17 - http://www.theautismsite.com/clickTo...faces?siteId=3

18 - http://theautismsite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces?siteId=3

19 - http://www.animalrescuesite.com/clic...faces?siteId=3

20 - http://www.thechildhealthsite.com/cl...faces?siteId=3

21 - http://thechildhealthsite.com/clickT...faces?siteId=3

22 - *Vote* for a *Shelter* @ The Animal Rescue Site

23 - *Vote* for a *Shelter* @ The Animal Rescue Site

24 - *Vote* for a *Shelter* @ The Animal Rescue Site

25 - *Vote* for a *Shelter* @ The Animal Rescue Site[/QUOTE][/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Were stuck at 253 and 3. We gotta power vote,meaning vote all the links twice per day on two servers that'll rack up about 100 votes per day. We can also do those,plus clear cookies and vote again and again.
*Voting- WI for state, Racine for city,look for Northcentral Maltese Rescue,Inc . and hit "Vote" button.*

*1-You do your vote *
*2**- go to "tools",*
*3-**"options",may say "internet options"*
*4-clear all cookies,*
5- *click "ok"*
*6-hit shelter challege tab on right and vote again*
*7- TN for state, Racine for city,look for Southern Comfort Maltese Rescue.*
*8- Hit "Vote" button* 
*9- Do CAPTCHA numbers/letters and confirm vote.*

*I do this a rack up an easy 60 votes in 15 minutes!!!! That's in addition to the ones I do on my desk top,two lap tops and smart phone...*


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Voting.....hugs.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Voted, girls.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Voted again and checked were still at 253 and 3,dissappointing...


We need to power vote. What I do is have all links open in two browsers on 1- desk top,2 lap tops,twice per day so that knocks off 150 votes pretty quick,then I use mine and Al's smart phones twice per day,as time permits ,that gets us another 200 votes... that's 350 votes each day..it really can be done quickly.
It doesn't take much time to do it that way since I have two browsers open at once, and it will save the pages each time....
I do my desk top in the moring and evenings,I do my two lap tops and two smart phones while I watch tv...simple....
If we could all get that many ..350 votes in per day,per person... ,in this last month,we could make a difference.. 
We're doing worse than last vote...I don't understand it...


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

voted!


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

me, too!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Voted!!!!
We're at 250 and 3...


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

hi ladies i been voting even had my sisters vote too now they are on the voting train hope it helps have a great day:thumbsup:


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

opcorn:opcorn::Sunny Smile: Good morning bumpidy bump off to vote :thumbsup:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

VOTEd...249 and 3 ,slloooooowwwwly inching up...


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Hoping our persistence pays off for the Rescue.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Voted,nitey nite


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Voted


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

voting almost every day


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

252 and 3,I'm banging my head against the :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Reposting links
I use these twice per day on two servers,Avante browser or Internet Explorer and Mozilla Firefox,you get almost 50 votes in the morning and 50 again 12 hours later...

1 - http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com/c...faces?siteId=3

2 - http://www.hungersite.com/clickToGiv...faces?siteId=3

3 - http://www.childhealthsite.com/click...faces?siteId=3

4 - http://thebreastcancersite.com/click...faces?siteId=3

5 - http://animalrescuesite.com/clickToG...faces?siteId=3

6 - http://thehungersite.com/clickToGive...faces?siteId=3

7 - http://theliteracysite.com/clickToGi...faces?siteId=3

8 - http://www.therainforestsite.com/cli...faces?siteId=3

9 - http://theanimalrescuesite.com/click...faces?siteId=3

10 - http://www.thehungersite.com/clickTo...faces?siteId=3

11 - http://www.theliteracysite.com/click...faces?siteId=3

12 - http://therainforestsite.com/clickTo...faces?siteId=3

13 - http://www.thebreastcancersite.com/c...faces?siteId=3

14 - http://www.theveteranssite.com/click...faces?siteId=3

15 - http://theveteranssite.com/clickToGi...faces?siteId=3

16 - http://childhealthsite.com/clickToGi...faces?siteId=3

17 - http://www.theautismsite.com/clickTo...faces?siteId=3

18 - http://theautismsite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces?siteId=3

19 - http://www.animalrescuesite.com/clic...faces?siteId=3

20 - http://www.thechildhealthsite.com/cl...faces?siteId=3

21 - http://thechildhealthsite.com/clickT...faces?siteId=3

22 - *Vote* for a *Shelter* @ The Animal Rescue Site

23 - *Vote* for a *Shelter* @ The Animal Rescue Site

24 - *Vote* for a *Shelter* @ The Animal Rescue Site

25 - *Vote* for a *Shelter* @ The Animal Rescue Site[/QUOTE][/QUOTE][/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

253 and 3,going no where,I don't get it....


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Voting now


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

bumpity bump,bump...


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

voting again..


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Voted


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

254 and 3....dropping...:bysmilie:


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Man, I hope this turns around and starts heading back up the OTHER way!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Vote if you can folks. I fear the hurricane will leave many pets w/o homes...


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

257 and 3.:smcry:


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Voted.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

voted...bumpity bump


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

:thumbsup: still voting daily


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Voted ...bump


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Reposting links again...
I use these twice per day on two servers,Avante browser or Internet Explorer and Mozilla Firefox,you get almost 50 votes in the morning and 50 again 12 hours later...

1 - http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com/c...faces?siteId=3

2 - http://www.hungersite.com/clickToGiv...faces?siteId=3

3 - http://www.childhealthsite.com/click...faces?siteId=3

4 - http://thebreastcancersite.com/click...faces?siteId=3

5 - http://animalrescuesite.com/clickToG...faces?siteId=3

6 - http://thehungersite.com/clickToGive...faces?siteId=3

7 - http://theliteracysite.com/clickToGi...faces?siteId=3

8 - http://www.therainforestsite.com/cli...faces?siteId=3

9 - http://theanimalrescuesite.com/click...faces?siteId=3

10 - http://www.thehungersite.com/clickTo...faces?siteId=3

11 - http://www.theliteracysite.com/click...faces?siteId=3

12 - http://therainforestsite.com/clickTo...faces?siteId=3

13 - http://www.thebreastcancersite.com/c...faces?siteId=3

14 - http://www.theveteranssite.com/click...faces?siteId=3

15 - http://theveteranssite.com/clickToGi...faces?siteId=3

16 - http://childhealthsite.com/clickToGi...faces?siteId=3

17 - http://www.theautismsite.com/clickTo...faces?siteId=3

18 - http://theautismsite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces?siteId=3

19 - http://www.animalrescuesite.com/clic...faces?siteId=3

20 - http://www.thechildhealthsite.com/cl...faces?siteId=3

21 - http://thechildhealthsite.com/clickT...faces?siteId=3

22 - *Vote* for a *Shelter* @ The Animal Rescue Site

23 - *Vote* for a *Shelter* @ The Animal Rescue Site

24 - *Vote* for a *Shelter* @ The Animal Rescue Site

25 - *Vote* for a *Shelter* @ The Animal Rescue Site[/QUOTE][/QUOTE][/QUOTE][/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

258 and 3.... I don't know how we can recover votes..I don't.I wish I knew why we're doing so badly. Especially w/ all the links we can use..Which we didn't find out about last time until later in the vote...

I'm not giving up,still at it on all my computers,lap tops and phones...twice per day..


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

VOTED!!
Reposting links again...
I use these twice per day on two servers,Avante browser or Internet Explorer and Mozilla Firefox,you get almost 50 votes in the morning and 50 again 12 hours later...

1 - http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com/c...faces?siteId=3

2 - http://www.hungersite.com/clickToGiv...faces?siteId=3

3 - http://www.childhealthsite.com/click...faces?siteId=3

4 - http://thebreastcancersite.com/click...faces?siteId=3

5 - http://animalrescuesite.com/clickToG...faces?siteId=3

6 - http://thehungersite.com/clickToGive...faces?siteId=3

7 - http://theliteracysite.com/clickToGi...faces?siteId=3

8 - http://www.therainforestsite.com/cli...faces?siteId=3

9 - http://theanimalrescuesite.com/click...faces?siteId=3

10 - http://www.thehungersite.com/clickTo...faces?siteId=3

11 - http://www.theliteracysite.com/click...faces?siteId=3

12 - http://therainforestsite.com/clickTo...faces?siteId=3

13 - http://www.thebreastcancersite.com/c...faces?siteId=3

14 - http://www.theveteranssite.com/click...faces?siteId=3

15 - http://theveteranssite.com/clickToGi...faces?siteId=3

16 - http://childhealthsite.com/clickToGi...faces?siteId=3

17 - http://www.theautismsite.com/clickTo...faces?siteId=3

18 - http://theautismsite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces?siteId=3

19 - http://www.animalrescuesite.com/clic...faces?siteId=3

20 - http://www.thechildhealthsite.com/cl...faces?siteId=3

21 - http://thechildhealthsite.com/clickT...faces?siteId=3

22 - *Vote* for a *Shelter* @ The Animal Rescue Site

23 - *Vote* for a *Shelter* @ The Animal Rescue Site

24 - *Vote* for a *Shelter* @ The Animal Rescue Site

25 - *Vote* for a *Shelter* @ The Animal Rescue Site[/QUOTE][/QUOTE][/QUOTE][/QUOTE][/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

here I go...


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

Voted nighty night


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

260 and 3 we're sinking fast...
Feels hopeless but I'm not giving up..

We need to power vote like crazy to come close...


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

259 and 3,we really need to hit it,we only have two weeks left!!!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

263 and 3. I feel like crying,we had such a good start.... :bysmilie:We only have a little over a week....

Actually a week and 1 day...


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Yeah....sucks. Maybe people will really start joining in for the last big push, though.  Hey, I can hope!


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

hope  voting


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks to everyone who's voting. It means sooo much to fluffs...


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Voted again


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I tried to find out where SCMR placed but can't find it.
I know we finished badly.
I don't what to do to get more folks voting.
Maybe it's me,maybe we should have one of the more popular and well-liked members do the challenge,maybe more would vote if that person did it instead of me ,there would be more voting.
I'm happy to do it,I feel so helpless.
I just don't want my lack of popularity to hurt the challenges ,too many fluffs count on those votes and obviously I can't get the job done... We can't get the job done w/ only a handful of VERY dedicated people doing it either. It takes real numbers of people voting,not people voting a bunch of times per day.


I voted for 5 hours straight the last night of the challenge.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

The next challenge is Oct 3rd,so some decisions should be made soon.


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Michelle, I think you do a fabulous job spreading the word. I also realized that I might have not ever commented that I was voting too. What if we did multiple threads asking for votes? That way, people who have already seen the original thread will be inclined (and reminded) if the name of the thread changes and it's posted by multiple people? I volunteer to help!


----------

